# A little advise concerning weight



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been feeding mainly Primal now for a little over a month. I love absolutely everything about it. On rare occasion I have fed a meal or two of ZP for convenience and because I have some left that I was thinking I could feed here or there until it was gone. I also have fed a meal or two here and there of S & C because I had some left over. I don't intend to feed or buy anymore ZP or S & C. The problem is that Lulu has put on a good 1/2 lb of weight--maybe a little more that I need to get off of her. I went on the Primal website and used the calculator to come up with an amount that may help with her weight loss and I'm going to walk her more. My question is this--since I will be cutting back a bit on her daily portion, if you were me would you divide her daily portion in 3 meals a day feeding her at around 7am, 3pm, and 9 pm? She usually eats everyday around 7 am and 6 pm. 

Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Just curious why you decided not to use ZP and Stella and Chewy's? These are the two foods I use??


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

My only problem at all with ZP is that when Lulu eats it for several meals in a row, she gets a little bad breath. The more and longer she eats only ZP, the worse her breath. As far as S & C, when she poos it is VERY tiny and almost white and chalky-looking. I always add water to S & C to rehydrate it, and it worries me that it may be constipating her. He poos are practically the same on ZP & Primal although I would say they are a bit smaller and more odorless on Primal.

Since overall I'm most happy with Primal and there are several different flavors so I can rotate flavors but stay with Primal, I decided to do away with ZP and S & C. Primal is also fairly cheaper than ZP and S & C, so that's nice. 

One last thing, Primal and S & C are very similar products being freeze dried and their % of meat (muscle, organ, & bone) and fruits and vege., but ZP is different in that it is air dried and doesn't include any fruits and vegetables. I don't have a problem with that, but just wanted you to keep in mind ZP is not quite comparing "apples to apples."


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily was getting a bit on the plump side,so i just cut her 2 meals down a bit,she only got a small amount for breakfast anyway,but the main meal i just put smaller amount than usual,she's lost weight on it.I'm sure on all the dogs food the amount they suggest is always on the large size


----------

